# Corn Syrup/Bleach



## Father & Sons Apiary (Sep 4, 2013)

How much bleach do you add to a 55 gallon barrel full of corn syrup? I heard that people add bleach so it wont ferment and it cleans the bees throats.


----------



## buzzsaw (Jul 2, 2011)

I use 5 ml per gallon for sugar syrup based on a previous post that referenced Randy Oliver. 55 gallon x 5 = 275 ml. 1 cup = 236 ml. So roughly 1 1/4 cup.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Have you considered adding thymol to your syrup for the same purpose?

We always add bleach to the water barrels we put out for the bees. I never measure it, but it is probably close to a cup per barrel as stated in above post.


----------



## beebze (Sep 24, 2007)

use unsented bleach.


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

I have to admit this is the first I heard of adding bleach to HFCS which is what I am assuming you are talking about. Does this really prevent fermentation or only delay it?


----------



## sjvbee (Dec 27, 2006)

Helps on fermentation but also helps to change the ph of HFCs and that helps with the HMF levels


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

That sounds like a good idea for Hfcs. Does it last long in the syrup.

I do a spray of 1.5 cups per 55 gallons. So 2 tablespoons per 5 gallons spray to help knock back the t-mites then I do fum-b treatment.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

I tried a search on the randy oliver web site (since that was where I read it) but here is one of the links that came up. 5 ml/ gallon:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?289446-Corn-Syrup-Bleach


----------

